# How to setup Dlink 2520 ADSL router for PPOE connection



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've recently purchased a Dlink 2520 router for  my BSNL broadband connection.To configure the modem,i used the setup wizard that was provided in the accompanying driver disc.Now whenever i turn on the modem,it connects to the internet automatically.

Earlier,i used a siemens adsl modem that had been supplied by my isp to browse the internet-I had configured it as a PPPOE connection by entering my username and password.This modem didn't connect to the internet on its own,so whenever i wished to access the internet,i had to do so manually by selecting this connection and clicking on "connect".When i tried to access the internet in a similar way after connecting the new router to my pc for the first time,it didn't work,so I had to use the setup wizard from the driver CD.

Can someone tell me how can i configure my DLink 2520 router so that it doesn't connect to the internet automatically whenever i turn it on?I want to use it just like my older Siemens adsl modem-please suggest how it can be done.Thanks

(p.s. please note that i've connected the modem to my pc via the ethernet port)


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 12, 2012)

You can uninstall dlink driver if you are not using USB cable. I'm not 100% sure if you would find this option exactly there where I'm think that it could be, but still here it is. Open modems home page> go to advance setup> wan> add(new) or edit(existing)> usually right bellow "connection type" they put this option. But you need to check it for once as I'm not sure about current dlink interface.-)


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2012)

@OSX:Can u please post the step by step instructions of adding a new PPPOE connection?


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 13, 2012)

It's won't be a hard task for you at all to configure it by yourself. But step by step instruction would take a lot of time and space in explaining. Please refer manual that comes with your modem or try one under the link below.
ftp://83.234.218.70/S%CEFT/Internet/Domolink/Auto%20D-Link%202500U/Docs/Manuals/DSL-2520U_BRU_D_manual.pdf

Some values comes from or provided by ISP, note them down in a notepad before reconfiguring your modem because default values may or may not work out of the box.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2012)

1) MODEM dialing connecting to the Internet by only switching ON --> This is called PPPoE mode.

2) You dialing a "PPPoE" connection from the computer. --> This is called "Bridged mode."

Configure "Bridged" mode in your modem.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2012)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> It's won't be a hard task for you at all to configure it by yourself. But step by step instruction would take a lot of time and space in explaining. Please refer manual that comes with your modem or try one under the link below.
> ftp://83.234.218.70/S%CEFT/Internet/Domolink/Auto%20D-Link%202500U/Docs/Manuals/DSL-2520U_BRU_D_manual.pdf
> 
> Some values comes from or provided by ISP, note them down in a notepad before reconfiguring your modem because default values may or may not work out of the box.



I've already checked the manual a couple of times but couldn't find any information about configuring the router to work in bridged mode.Which values will I require for configuring the modem?I didn't need to remember any specific settings or values apart from my user name and password to configure my older Siemens router-it just worked out of the box.And BSNL didn't provide me any information for configuring the modem when i got my internet connection,



ico said:


> 1) MODEM dialing connecting to the Internet by only switching ON --> This is called PPPoE mode.
> 
> 2) You dialing a "PPPoE" connection from the computer. --> This is called "Bridged mode."
> 
> Configure "Bridged" mode in your modem.




Can u please take a look at this screenshot and tell me how exactly should i enable "Bridged" mode?

*i.imgur.com/ukNFz.jpg


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry bro but bridge mode isn't compatible with pppoe or any other.-/ ISP provides net service through one of these types: static, dynamic , pppoe and bridge. Some are login type some aren't. If you chose one other will stop working automatically. I think only thing op want to achieve is to turn manual connection setting on instead of to let modem connect to net automatically on itself when he power it up. But some time some modems doesnot provide this option because verry few amount of users preffer or like to use this feature for some particular reasons of their own.

P.S: you can pull the cable out if not in use. Will it server your purpose? Or try dial on demand option it is not exactly what you were asking but somewhat like that.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2012)

quicky008 said:


> Can u please take a look at this screenshot and tell me how exactly should i enable "Bridged" mode?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ukNFz.jpg



Read the manual from Page 23 - *ftp://ftp.dlink-me.com/DLink_ME/ADSL/DSL-2520U/DSL-2520U+D1+RU1[1].00+manual_20071211.pdf*

VPI and VCI of BSNL are 0 and 35 respectively.


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 24, 2012)

This would use useful:
How to configure D-Link Wireless N 300 Router ? | | TechBreathsTechBreaths


----------

